# Wie beginne ich mit der Spieleprogrammierung?



## Guest (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo!

Meine Gruppe und ich müssen ein Spiel programmieren,  allerdings wissen wir nicht wie wir beginnen können :L und wie wir das generell machen können, weil wir vorher noch fast nie mit Java programmiert haben.
Wir haben uns für das "Spiel des Lebens" entschieden. Das is so ähnlich wie Monopoly. 
Kann uns da jemand helfen? ???


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2008)

Im Zweifelsfall: Ihr euch selbst. 

Überlegt euch, welche Klassen (bzw. Objekte) ihr braucht, und welche Eigenschaften und Methoden diese Klassen haben sollen, und wie diese Klassen miteinander kommunizieren sollen....


----------



## Guest (8. Sep 2008)

Ja, okay. Das haben wir auch schon gemacht. Und wir haben auch alle Klassen soweit fertig, aber wie geht´s nun weiter bzw. mit was fängt man am besten an?

Wir haben bisher die Klassen Brett, Glücksrad, Feld, FeldBekommen, FeldTestSchreiben, Main und Spielfigur.


----------



## Soulfly (8. Sep 2008)

Hmm wenn ihr diese Klassen schon fertig habt, heißt das ihr habt nur die Logik bisher erstellt, richtig?

WENN dem so ist, erstellt ihr jetzt Grafiken z.B.. Dann erstellt ihr einen JFrame, den ihr dann schön mit diesen Grafiken, passend zur Logik, füllt. Natürlich dann noch EventHandling mit rein, damit man das mit der Maus steuern kann usw. 

So und jetzt sag bitte genau, was euer Problem ist? Denn deine Erklärungen sind ein bisschen mager.


----------



## Guest (8. Sep 2008)

Ja, tut mir Leid, aber ich kenn mich mit Java so rein gar nicht aus und kann das auch dementsprechend schelcht beschreiben :-(...

Wir haben uns erstmal nur überlegt welche Klassen wir brauchen. Und jetzt müssen wir die Klassen ausführlich schreiben. Die Frage is bloß wie? Also wenn ich z.B. die Brett-Klasse habe, dann muss ich ja die Größe, Breite, Feldanzahl bestimmen. Wie könnte man das machen?


----------



## Beni (8. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht solltet ihr zuerst ein paar Tutorials lesen um den Umgang mit Swing zu lernen.

Ich habe jetzt nur ganz schnell gesucht, aber die hier scheinen mal einen netten Überblick zu geben:
Offizielles Tutorial: Using Swing Components
Kein Tutorial aber sehr viele wichtige Infos: API Doc
Vielleicht auch das hier: Java 2D


----------



## Soulfly (8. Sep 2008)

Stichwörter Array, Verkettete Listen etc. Oberbegriff Containerklassen. Beim Spiel des Lebens bieten sich sogar verkettete Listen an, da die Wege sich ja verzweigen. ACHTUNG! das ist die Logik nicht die die Darstellung.

Weiterer Tipp, wenn ihr vor einem Problem steht: Beispiel Größe des Spielfeldes. Nachdenken ... dann mit den Möglichkeiten von Java vergleichen -> das führt zur Lösung. Größe ist eine Dimension. So könnte man die Ausmaße in ein Dimension-Objekt speichern.  Auch könntet einfach nur zwei Variablen deklarieren und fertig. Bleibt euch überlassen.


----------



## Landei (8. Sep 2008)

Killer game programming: http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ich z.B. die Brett-Klasse habe, dann muss ich ja die Größe, Breite, Feldanzahl bestimmen. Wie könnte man das machen?



Wenn es da (wie ich aus der Formulierung "Meine Gruppe und ich müssen ein Spiel programmieren" mal ganz dreist schließe) um ein Projekt geht, im Rahmen dessen man Programmieren lernen soll, solltet ihr euch um das GUI getrennt Gedanken machen: Schreibt auf, welche Klassen ihr für das eigentliche Spiel braucht (d.h. für das Daten_modell_). Dann macht euch Gedanken darum, wie man das bestehende Modell 1. auf den Bildschirm bringen kann, und 2. mit einer GUI steuern kann (d.h. wie die _View_ aussehen soll). Und dann überlegt euch, wer das ganze wie verwengelt (also wie der _Controller_ aussieht) - insgesamt wäre das dann das "Model-View-Controller" Pattern :wink:


----------

